# Dual Parallel box mod G-edition



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (21/3/15)

Hey guys. So I'm back this time with another awesome box mod that was put together by the talented @eviltoy. Last box I had was a B box, which is huge but amazing. This time we're running a g box, which is even better coz of the size. Tight as a nun but she puts out some pretty awesome power. All parts on this box comes from over the water, as its not really easy to find the parts locally. Only thing we're waiting to put on now is the 22mm ring that sits around the 510, so the atty can sit flush. 

Here we go; hydrodipped, dual parallel mosfet, dual parallel 18650, 1590G, fat daddy style 510, blue LED light switch, and that's it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## DoubleD (21/3/15)

Looks great, I love the graphics


----------



## Humbolt (21/3/15)

Eviltoy the mad scientist. 
Great work!


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (21/3/15)

Mad in your heads ! ..... I love it !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Paulie (21/3/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Hey guys. So I'm back this time with another awesome box mod that was put together by the talented @eviltoy. Last box I had was a B box, which is huge but amazing. This time we're running a g box, which is even better coz of the size. Tight as a nun but she puts out some pretty awesome power. All parts on this box comes from over the water, as its not really easy to find the parts locally. Only thing we're waiting to put on now is the 22mm ring that sits around the 510, so the atty can sit flush.
> 
> Here we go; hydrodipped, dual parallel mosfet, dual parallel 18650, 1590G, fat daddy style 510, blue LED light switch, and that's it




Looks great man!


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/3/15)

That 2nd picture looks so awesome. Well done on the mod.

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------

